# Voltímetro, Amperímetro o Ohmetro digital



## crocker205 (Ene 15, 2007)

Hola a todos! quiero hacer un proyecto pero no se como empezar. Tengo un circuito y tengo un potenciómetro que lo tengo que ajustar al máximo, en realidad lo que quiero es visualizar el valor del potenciómetro pero no se como hacerlo. Si no se pudiera me gustaría hacer un voltimetro digital o un amperímetro. Eso si con los mínimos componentes posibles. Un saludo y espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 18, 2007)

Para realizar el instrumento que necesitas puedes comprar un multimetro....( via rapida ) ó  podemos usar un micro. Para saber el voltaje se usa el conversor analogo digital, para medir la resistnecia se usa una fuente de corriente constante que se aplica a una resistencia conocida en serie con la que necesitas conocer su valor, por medio del adc del micro y conociendo el consumo de la conocida, recisas la desconocida y le aplicas dentro del micro la ley de ohm para saber de cuanto es..(ya conoces corriente y el voltaje por el adc) y para saber corriente usas otro adc del micro ..para ese debes colocar una resistencia conocida y le aplicas la corriente desconocida, por medio del adc lees el voltaje y vuelves aplicar ley de ohm.. obteniendo la corriente.... para visualizar usas una pantalla de cristal liquido... y listo. Se pueden implementar soluciones  con componnetes discretos, pero creo que la suma de todos ellos será igual o un poco menor que el adquirri el micro, la lcd y las resistencias... asi que da mejor tener el micro.. escucho otras alternativos porque ami no se me ocurreo otra cosa. Aparte de comprar el multimetro.


----------

